# Not sure where this belongs.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As most of ya'll know, I disdain the cap worn by kids today, preferring the dignity of a proper hat. But I can't get my ear protection over my hat, so I keep a cap in my Jeep.

Getting it out Saturday, I noticed a build-up of a grayish, waxy stuff at the junction of the bill to the cap. What could this be?, I wondered.

Dawned on me-its bullet lube. The hot blast of air that wafts over me with each shot when the wind is in my face brings along a trace of bullet lube, which, after several thousand rounds, shows up on my cap.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just keep all your spent shells in your cap while at the range and maybe you won't have to lube them when you reload next time. :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Just remember, Bob - "A little dab 'il do ya"


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt023I wish I could use bullet lube to hold some hair in place. Shoot I just wish I had some hair to worry about.:anim_lol::anim_lol::watching:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Just keep all your spent shells in your cap while at the range and maybe you won't have to lube them when you reload next time. :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


This is bullet lube. I use mostly cast bullets which require lube.

Reloading, I use carbide dies which require no case lube.

Speaking of bullet lube, have you ever been around someone using beeswax based lubricant, shooting on a warm summer day? Attracts bees like mad.

And, no, I've never seen a bee try to make out with a bullet on its way down range. Just to nip that story in the bud.

Bob Wright


----------

